# Taxidermist in Northeast Ohio?



## U-Keep-The-Sheeps! (Apr 11, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good taxidermist in the Cleveland area or surrounding counties?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

What are you looking to have done?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Some taxidermists specialize in deer mounts, others maybe fish or birds. There are guys that "do it all" but I would find one that specializes on what you are planning on getting mounted. I have one guy that does my deer and another one that only does fish and he is very good at painting fish because that is all he does.


----------



## U-Keep-The-Sheeps! (Apr 11, 2011)

I_Shock_Em said:


> What are you looking to have done?


Looking to have a buck mounted.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

It pays to shop around.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey All Eyes-what did your mutant pigmy deer score? (The 1st pic). Heard they are now on the endangered list! You probably got the last one? Heard there was a small herd down by Navarre? Couldn't resist. Actually the taxidermist did a neat job on all the mounts! Bet they are quite the conversation piece at your house or deer camp. That's great! Would hate to see that coyote "thing" or whatever it is in a dark alley with those snarly teeth, probably leave a load in my pants!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fritz over in cortland on the east side of mosquito lake is awesome...he has won several awards. hes done walleye for me and when i was in his shop looking at his work i was impressed.

heres one of my walleye he did and his site.


http://www.fritzs-taxidermy.com/


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd use wildlife artistry he's on the Geauga Ashtabula county border. Awesome work.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I had my last one done at Pineywood on Palm rd in Magadore. They have a website & do great work.


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

I have my second Buck at McGraths now.

http://mcgrathtaxidermy.com/


----------



## U-Keep-The-Sheeps! (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the helpful info guys!


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Wildlife artistry 440 272 5593 sorry forgot to post the number.


----------



## ralfff (Jun 17, 2007)

Thinking about a mount your own class. intrested?


----------

